# Post your flood photos!



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Well, since there is nothing else to do, why not??

Here's some as of 2pm.

9th Ave and Airport Blvd at around 10am









9th Ave and Airport Blvd around 2pm.









My Neighborhood Entrance at 230pm









Shopping center at the intersection of Brent Ln and Pensacola Blvd

















Walmart in warrington


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is one from Guillemard St. in Pensacola...










Another one of Brent Ln and Pensacola Blvd


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

Wow.....that is crazy! We have had a lot of rain in Navarre but not that much.


----------



## Bikini Bottom (Jul 18, 2011)

Southwest Pensacola, Grande Lagoon


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Haha! The best one yet!!


----------



## Suprman (Jul 11, 2011)

I like that guy on the floaty!

I didn't realize all this was going on, ensley is not getting hit that hard!


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

The Escambia County EOC just said on the radio that today is the most rain to fall in a single day for Pensacola since 1934.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Watch out for critters with all this water, just killed a Moccasin in the back yard. A squirrel was out there barking at it.
Cool pics.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

"Car Wash" billboard is perfect

Austin posted:
Another one of Brent Ln and Pensacola Blvd







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Happy Days (Aug 6, 2011)

Never knew a parking was a no wake zone


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Happy Days said:


> Never knew a parking was a no wake zone


Yep the Coast Guard boarded me at the mall.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep yep yep. Just caught my two man limit of snapper of the front porch!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

hereyago Austin...looks like a Heineken...


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

That is a lot of water! Perhaps put some traps out overnight in the front yard. Would be nice if someone actually caught something from their house.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Gaff said:


> That is a lot of water! Perhaps put some traps out overnight in the front yard. Would be nice if someone actually caught something from their house.


So, would that be a saltwater or freshwater license?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

It Got pretty Deep over here on the West Side.........................


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Some more from Facebook


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## Suprman (Jul 11, 2011)

Austin said:


> Dang.


i can't even tell what car that is, dang


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Wow. East Hill got a lot of rain, but it drained pretty well.

LOL at the guy on the pool float. Just my style.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

• The National Weather Service is forecasting an additional 12 to 15 inches of rainfall between now and midnight Sunday. This makes the total projected rain fall for this event between 20 and 30 inches.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Tarragona and Gonzalez


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

strange thing was an hour east of pcola in Niceville we got maybe 1.5” throughout the day. stay safe pcola people!


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Dead limb down outta our front yard:


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

Snagged Line said:


> It Got pretty Deep over here on the West Side.........................


You beat me to it! :thumbup:


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Gotta love "Lootie". :thumbup::whistling:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Here's a few from Holt. I know our country women are no where as attractive as the ones in Pcola so please forgive me.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Rivvett !


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

screwballl said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> strange thing was an hour east of pcola in Niceville we got maybe 1.5” throughout the day. stay safe pcola people!


Yep, same at my house. Looks like it is stalled out over the Pcola area.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I Didn't know there was a Holt California??????? Great pics.....

We caught a window while there getting hammered just West of Foley right now.... Get out and do what ya gotta do until we get hit again.... Stay safe....


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Dark & Stormy night*

Not to be outdone, our friend Janet drove over from New Orleans during all that rain and brought the Goslings Rum and Ginger Beer for Dark & Stormys.









We decided Bayou Chico was draining okay, so we shared boat stories and plans for an Ark, but got confused about how long a Cubit is??


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

oldflathead said:


> Not to be outdone, our friend Janet drove over from New Orleans during all that rain and brought the Goslings Rum and Ginger Beer for Dark & Stormys.
> 
> View attachment 51136
> 
> ...


The length of a forearm or about 18 inches.


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

aroundthehorn said:


> The length of a forearm or about 18 inches.




I wonder if my wife will fall for that? "Yeah Honey...it's a cubit in length"


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

hubbyandwife said:


> I wonder if my wife will fall for that? "Yeah Honey...it's a cubit in length"


You should be OK as long as you don't confuse a cubit with a fathom or a stade....


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

and maybe another 1-2” today in Niceville, nowhere near as bad a the radar looked


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

A few from my front door


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Around my house in orange beach


----------



## iwannagofish (Sep 17, 2008)

Be careful out there, this was spotted by Cordova Mall.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

i can think of about 100 hilarious captions for this pic. cant think of any i could post on here though. freaking killing me.









[/QUOTE]


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

and on a side note im moving to Holt.


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

I was wondering how many umbrella's walmart sold during this storm..


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Just_Ducky said:


> I was wondering how many umbrella's walmart sold during this storm..



SOLD OUT:laughing:


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Just_Ducky said:


> I was wondering how many umbrella's walmart sold during this storm..


Not more than rafts and pool noodles were sold


----------



## Split 1 (Aug 16, 2011)

You guys really got hammered!


----------

